# Motor vehicle accident



## alessandra (Jun 15, 2016)

When coding a motor vehicle accident can I use pain as the primary dx like M79.642 ( pain in left hand) or it has to be an injury code? Thanks


----------



## Ajesh Kuriakose (Jun 15, 2016)

No you can't use pain code, Unless the visits sole purpose is pain management you won't use it. Code injury code for this scenario.


----------



## alessandra (Jun 15, 2016)

Thank you so much


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 15, 2016)

No you can use a pain code with the external cause code.  It doe s not need to be a injury per se.  Maybe the only consequence of the external cause is pain.


----------



## Ajesh Kuriakose (Jun 15, 2016)

mitchellde said:


> No you can use a pain code with the external cause code.  It doe s not need to be a injury per se.  Maybe the only consequence of the external cause is pain.



Can you tell an example of using pain code as pdx with external cause code, I haven't seen a similar scenario(am new to coding  )


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 15, 2016)

I am saying it could happen, you could have neck pain and the providers states it is due to an MVA.  There may not be any external symptoms nor is the provider saying whiplash just acute neck pain associated with an MVA.
The M chapter has a note that if applicable you are to add the external cause code.  It would be applicable if the provider documented it.


----------



## Ajesh Kuriakose (Jun 15, 2016)

mitchellde said:


> I am saying it could happen, you could have neck pain and the providers states it is due to an MVA.  There may not be any external symptoms nor is the provider saying whiplash just acute neck pain associated with an MVA.
> The M chapter has a note that if applicable you are to add the external cause code.  It would be applicable if the provider documented it.



k. got it, thanks. Didn't think that deep.


----------



## NTaylor (Nov 19, 2021)

I know this post is several years old. But in my experience, You can code the Pain code, but you would not use the External cause code unless there is an injury code (such as an S code (ICD 10)). Most notes I have seen where a pain code was listed with an external cause code was rejected and had to be recoded by removing the External cause codes. Hope this helps.


----------

